# Scratch built 1/32 Rod



## Slotcarcanuck (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello,

I just completed my first scratch built slot car, it's made from 1/8 square brass tubing soldered together with a brass plate holding the motor and I used a snap together Revell model kit. I "borrowed" the rims and the motor from my Carrera Superbird with Slot It gears and axle "tubes" made from brass tubing the exhaust and air cleaner were from a 1/24 scale model :-D










The burger stand was made from 1/8 hardboard


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet ride!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice!
Any more pics for details?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah more pics woudl be great, the Harley behind seems cool too


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Slotcarcanuck,

Hi Canada ... great stuff -- love your ride. The hardboard stand has great details too. Very nicely done . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Slotcarcanuck (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words! I "ripped" the car apart today so I could take pictures as the body was glued to the 1/8 square tube chassis. I did run it earlier today on my friends Carrera track then on another friends wood track and it ran very well! I did some improvements by adding a chrome gas tank to the rear and glueing screen in the grill instead of the foam and adding chrome "moon" hub caps to the front wheels only.
I'll post the finished pictures when the glue is dry...right now it's on my bench.


























It is really just a glorified boat trailer.. :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great set up, now scale it down.  

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Slotcarcanuck, first chassis?*

Slotcarcanuck,

Was gonna ask why painted black ... dawned on me "shows" along with body. Did you paint the by standers?

Simple and straight to the point. If this is truly your first scratch built ... very good. 

Would never post my first, unless knew that women & children were out of the room. Seriously, nice go, and do post other stuff you do. As well as this one as you make mods to it. 

Small suggestion, fix some mounts to body, and screw frame to it. Will make mods and fixes easier, else you might "rip up the body" next time to lift it off.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Slotcarcanuck (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello

Thanks for the reply and the tip, and yes this is my first scratch built car. LOL on the scale it down!! I think most ho racers would cry if they seen what I did with my HO cars...I traded them (except for 5 ) to a guy for 1/32 scale cars. I had some since I was a kid (over 35 years ago  ) they were all near mint but I do still have the AFX/Tomy track which is only about 12 years old but in mint condition. The people in the picture were bought on Ebay and they are called "Bikers" the detail is amazing as they come already painted except for the "Homies" in the home made food stand.


----------

